# Dang DirecTV Wont Cover my Tivo



## ntrprize (Jun 6, 2002)

Man. I am so angry right now. My HD tivo is getting stuck every night and Directv wont do anything to fix it.

Ive been a customer since back in the day when it was DirecTV and USSB. I have 6 Tivo receivers. I buy their Platinum Pack. I get Sunday ticket every year. I dont call up and ask for discounts.

My HD tivo was purchased on 2/2/05. Its still under warranty.It was still $999 when I got it.

Since its getting stuck and missing a bunch of recordings. I call up and ask for a replaceent. Their response? "Sorry sir, we do not replace the HD TiVo units. You will have to buy a new one!" Supervisors response? "Im sorry sir, we just dont replace tivo units because they stop working."

So, who do I go to for warranty work? If it were not for TiVo, I would jump to cable after this. Jeez.

Thanks


----------



## miss_my_utv (Sep 29, 2005)

If you haven't already, try calling the customer retention reps. I don't have the phone number handy, but I know the latest # was posted not too long ago, so a search of the forum should find it.

Good luck (and please keep us posted in case anyone else has similar issues)...


----------



## fliptheflop (Sep 20, 2005)

Here's the number I have for retention 18008249081. Good Luck


----------



## Elstevo (Jan 26, 2005)

This is not true.

Call back.


----------



## ntrprize (Jun 6, 2002)

No luck yet, ill try again tomorrow.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Well first I'd make sure to refer to it by the model... The "DirecTV HR10-250." Never refer to it as a TiVo, you'll just confuse the CSR's.

It's a DirecTV branded unit under warranty for one year; DirecTV handles warranty replacement. You just have to get past the morons you've reached so far and find someone with a clue.


----------



## 1999cobra (Nov 10, 2005)

I have a hard time believing that story - if it's under warranty it's covered period!


----------



## robertwhee (Mar 11, 2005)

I called for the same problem asked them to replace it and without hesitating the rep said ok and another one was at my house in 2 days. Call back and demand it.


----------



## ntrprize (Jun 6, 2002)

Seems I made the mistake of letting them know that when I re-boot it, it will run for 4 or 5 hours. They consider that within normal operation. 

Its not totally dead yet. Of course, It never makes it to the prime time programs, so I miss all my shows.


----------



## edrock200 (Feb 7, 2002)

If you've called several times and they keep giving you the "its still within operating limits" runaround do what I do:

Me: "It won't do anything, black screen."
CSR: "Unplug and..."
Me: "Did that, nothing, no lights, dead"
CSR: Try moving it to another..."
Me: "Did that, nothing no lights, dead"

You get the pattern. I don't encourage this on a first call as sometimes (and a RARE "sometimes" at that) their steps can help. But if your convinced your unit is defective and have done adequate troubleshooting, this is the easiest way to get a replacement quick without spending hours on the phone.


----------



## ntrprize (Jun 6, 2002)

New Tivo is on the way. 7 - 10 business days is a bummer, but at least its getting replaced. Todays call was much nicer than the people I talked with yesterday.


----------



## ntrprize (Jun 6, 2002)

I have enought technical knowledge to replace the drives and have done it in my other tivos, but I didnt want to touch this $1000 box until after the warranty expired in case something like this happened. I generally wont call Directv or a computer manufacturer until I know it needs to be replaced.

Im hoping for a new one, but Im sure its probably gonna be refurbished.


----------



## scooby_doo_53 (Jul 19, 2004)

Hopefully you won't have to wait 7-10 days. I actually got mine replaced overnight last month. I have the protection plan though, so I'd be curious to see how long it might be before you see yours.


----------



## Rob Dawn (Aug 16, 2002)

I thought the warranty on the HR10-250 was 90 days?
Is it actually a full year?

(I was thinking about getting the D* Protection Plan because I've had to reboot my HR10-250 twice in the 4 months that I've had it.)

Rob


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

The $1000 box that you think you have is really something like a $399-$499 box now. It just goes to show you how quickly prices can drop.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

TomK said:


> The $1000 box that you think you have is really something like a $399-$499 box now. It just goes to show you how quickly prices can drop.


I don't think the price dropped real quick.

It took about a year and a half for the price to drop.

With the MPEG-4 switch over coming along I think I'll just wait till it's all switched over before I buy any HDTV recording equipment.


----------



## ntrprize (Jun 6, 2002)

Well, it didnt take long to get here. Called Thursday afternoon, it was here Friday at noon. 

It is a reconditioned unit. I will have to wait until after xmas to get it connected. A little too busy here. Hopefully It works fine.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Rob Dawn said:


> I thought the warranty on the HR10-250 was 90 days?
> Is it actually a full year?
> 
> (I was thinking about getting the D* Protection Plan because I've had to reboot my HR10-250 twice in the 4 months that I've had it.)
> ...


directv warranties a new hr10-250 for a full year when activated on your account.


----------



## runboyrun (Dec 17, 2005)

I have a faulty drive on my 4 month old HR10-250 I purchased for $499. I phoned DTV last Thursday and told them and what they said to me was give us the account number and access card number and they will ship one to my address of choice( not my home address but my winter condo where I am). All that's required of me is to ship the original to them in a package DTV will provide. Couldn't be more pleased with that.


----------



## PMKMDJ (Nov 5, 2005)

> I have a faulty drive on my 4 month old HR10-250 I purchased for $499. I phoned DTV last Thursday and told them and what they said to me was give us the account number and access card number and they will ship one to my address of choice( not my home address but my winter condo where I am). All that's required of me is to ship the original to them in a package DTV will provide. Couldn't be more pleased with that.


Just be sure to hang on to your tracking number when you return the bad unit. That's your only recourse if they say you didn't return it.


----------



## flyerjmr (Jun 12, 2005)

>>With the MPEG-4 switch over coming along I think I'll just wait till it's all switched over before I buy any HDTV recording equipment.<<

I just received a replacement DTV receiver for one that was failing--- It came with a MPEG-4 adapter that goes in the line from the dish-- now, when they start transmitting perhaps I'll have one set that works.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Stanley Rohner said:


> I don't think the price dropped real quick.
> 
> It took about a year and a half for the price to drop.
> 
> With the MPEG-4 switch over coming along I think I'll just wait till it's all switched over before I buy any HDTV recording equipment.


I went the other way. When one of my SD Directivos failed last week, I grabbed an HD Directivo to replace it. My thought is that now is the best time to grab an HD Directivo because the prices are close to as low as they will go, to get rid of them. Then when MPEG-4 hits for me, I'll get a free upgrade anyway. The new MPEG-4 PVR is probably gonna be priced high when it does come out, at least at first.



flyerjmr said:


> >>With the MPEG-4 switch over coming along I think I'll just wait till it's all switched over before I buy any HDTV recording equipment.<<
> 
> I just received a replacement DTV receiver for one that was failing--- It came with a MPEG-4 adapter that goes in the line from the dish-- now, when they start transmitting perhaps I'll have one set that works.


What does the MPEG-4 adapter do?


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

Chuck_IV said:


> Then when MPEG-4 hits for me, I'll get a free upgrade anyway.


How do you know it'll be a free upgrade anyway ?


----------



## Montana Man (Aug 16, 2005)

ntrprize said:


> Man. I am so angry right now. My HD tivo is getting stuck every night and Directv wont do anything to fix it.
> 
> Ive been a customer since back in the day when it was DirecTV and USSB. I have 6 Tivo receivers. I buy their Platinum Pack. I get Sunday ticket every year. I dont call up and ask for discounts.
> 
> ...


I just had mine replaced last week so this is NOT true. I called up the normal number and explained that all of my recordings were skipping and freezing on me. They xfered me to a "qualified" tech. Who said no problem and they sent me a refurb with a return fedex shipping label and fedex even came by and picked it up for me.

So far so good with the new Tivo. I have had the unit past the 90 days so they would not give me a NEW one but said you can get a refurb for up to 1 year.

* Haha just finished the rest of the thread guess i should read the entire thing before i post *


----------

